# 740i - MA local transmission repair



## 7fortyi (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi everybody. Just joined, this is my first post. I have 150K on my 740i, I've owned it since 2003 / 55K miles. Changed the tranny fluid / filter in May 08 @ 134K. About 3 months ago, I started to get some "rumbling" in reverse only. Last couple of weeks, it's actually started to slip, but only when I'm backing it up my driveway, uphill in reverse. Clearly it's going to fail at some point.

Looking for a local source, if possible, for buying a rebuilt for my mechanic to install, or somebody that will do the work. I live in MA, halfway between Boston & Providence,RI., so the close to me the better, to avoid shipping costs / delays if possible.

Does anybody know of someone in the area that has / does rebuilds?

Thanks!


----------



## carguy63 (Jun 14, 2007)

*hello*

try bimmerboard dot com and look at the Indy section for MA mech. there should be a list there of independant mechanics in your area or post the same question there...you will get a good response


----------

